# How to apply MAC glitter??



## mowgli (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi - I would like to buy some MAC glitter sets, cos they look fantastic on eyes, but how do you apply them? They come as loose glitter...do they just stick on eyelids? Or do you need stuff to make them stick?? :S


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

Mmm...maybe you can put a primer on before. Are you talking about the pigments?


----------



## claire20a (Nov 8, 2006)

You can buy mac mixing medium, but a little water (damp brush or drop on the back of your hand) or a drop of vaseline can work well. Some people also use aloe vera gel to mix pigments/glitters with.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 8, 2006)

You could also try Benefit's She Laq to seal the glitter after you put it on.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

MAC Glitters are not eye safe... They can get into your eyes and possibly cut the eye so we don't really recommend putting them there.

If you want to find out how to make them stick to the skin though, I would recommend MAC's Water Based Mixing Medium for face and body. It is more gentle on your skin than the alcohol based mixing medium.

I would also not recommend using Vaseline or any petroleum based product anywhere near your eyes as it is also NOT eye safe, and IMO I don't think it is a good idea to put petroleum near your eyes. And water as a fixative won't hold the glitter in place over a long period of time and the risk for it getting everywhere including your eyes is pretty much 100%


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

Ben Nye Liquid Sealer (I think that's the name...)

I like using a matching base of Kryolan Aquacolor makeup, and it does BEAUTIFULLY with helping glitter stick.


----------



## mowgli (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Glitters are not eye safe... They can get into your eyes and possibly cut the eye so we don't really recommend putting them there. Dang!! That doesnt sound good...so where else would you use the glitter? Thank gosh I didnt buy any cos I can't really see myself using them anywhere else...
Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Leila! I didn't think they were eye-safe.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang!! That doesnt sound good...so where else would you use the glitter? Thank gosh I didnt buy any cos I can't really see myself using them anywhere else...
Thanks anyway guys!

Well people wear them in the eye area anyway trust me... People do a lot of things that are not advised, including myself.





You can use them to make nailpolish, as a body dusting if you are going out and want to look extra fancy, etc.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 9, 2006)

They have some piggies that are very glittery and work well with the eyes. I suggest using the Mixing Medium to put them on.

Also, if you can find MAC Shimmer Souffle, its awesome. I didn't really care for it when I got it...but after I used it a couple times, I'm hooked and disappointed that they discontinued this item!!!


----------



## Ann2325 (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Glitters are not eye safe... They can get into your eyes and possibly cut the eye so we don't really recommend putting them there.
If you want to find out how to make them stick to the skin though, I would recommend MAC's Water Based Mixing Medium for face and body. It is more gentle on your skin than the alcohol based mixing medium.

I would also not recommend using Vaseline or any petroleum based product anywhere near your eyes as it is also NOT eye safe, and IMO I don't think it is a good idea to put petroleum near your eyes. And water as a fixative won't hold the glitter in place over a long period of time and the risk for it getting everywhere including your eyes is pretty much 100%

thanks for the info! i realized that there are a few stuffs about glitters i didn't know!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You could also try Benefit's She Laq to seal the glitter after you put it on.
Hope this helps!

yay, another use for my benefit she laq! I dind't think of this before, but would give this a try with pigments!

Thanks!!!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 24, 2008)

To apply the MAC glitters I use MACs EZR


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 24, 2008)

Me likes the glitter!


----------



## coke (Jul 25, 2008)

Mineral glitter thats not made of plastic or glass or anything unsafe like that is the only stuff you can use on your eyes .. ick dont put that stuff anywhere near. Your eye skin is so sensitive and even if it doesnt get in your eyes, the little plastic bits will dig into your skin and make wrinkles or worse.


----------



## bulbul (Jul 25, 2008)

I have bought a lot of glitter to use on my eyes...eeeemmmm now I am worry


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 11, 2008)

Yikes!! No glitter on my eyes!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 11, 2008)

And glitter SUCKS to take off too! I can't be bothered with it anymore...


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 11, 2008)

i love glitter, but not on my eyes..


----------



## ladyinthemists (Nov 24, 2011)

So, what was it that Cher used on her eyelids in Burlesque that glittered so beautifully?


----------



## luvinsugarpill (Nov 24, 2011)

I use this:

http://www.lasplashcosmetics.com/productdetail.aspx?item=29

Works amazing. Keeps the glitter on your eyes for hours and hours.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2011)

Does Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C make loose glitter in the first place? I can't find any on their website.


----------



## Sara Negron (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a pro only item


----------



## katana (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C make loose glitter in the first place? I can't find any on their website.



Yes, MAC Pro Reflects Glitters are loose glitters.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2011)

Ahh ha!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 26, 2011)

BeautifulYouTV did a video on YouTube on how to apply MAC glitter


----------

